# How to enter National Specialty WC/WCX?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, maybe I missed something. How does one enter the WC/WCX at the GRCA National Specialty? I didn't find it on EE.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Premium List | 2015 GRCA National Specialty

They have all the premiums and entry forms linked right on their main site. WC/X is down at the bottom of that link.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Premium List | 2015 GRCA National Specialty
> 
> They have all the premiums and entry forms linked right on their main site. WC/X is down at the bottom of that link.


Thank you Sweet Girl.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

gdgli said:


> Thank you Sweet Girl.


 Hi I just went through this last month and my girl got her WCX, it was great fun, but not easy...

It is not as easy as noted above by others...each WCX/WC that is set up through the GRCA may or may not put their information on that site. What is on that site at the very minimum, if you look at the 'Events Calandar' is the email of one or some of the people putting the event together. I sent a personal email to these people asking that they send me the entry form and premium information. 

I did get those in a few weeks giving me plenty of time to enter the event. Prepare well, look at U-Tube recordings of the WC and WCX where you can get a good feel for the events. Also, print the rules out on the GRCA website and learn them well....then practice, practice, practice....

We had 12 dogs trying for the WC and 4 trying for the WCX. 7 dogs got their WC and only one dog got their WCX, and that was my girl, but as I said it was not easy. And she was already an AKC Senior Hunter at the time....

Good Luck


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When you are looking for a WC event on EE, on the search line on the home page, type in WC. Then a list of WC events come up for various breeds.


----------

